# Where is the oil coming from?



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

i have a 95 altima that is leaking oil. i can see the oil in the cast iron motor mount bracket; it looks like is coming out from the upper timing chain cover and the engine head interface but i am not really sure. So far, it is not a serious leak but it is very annoying; the rest of the engine is very bone dry. My question is, can i remove and reseal the upper timing chain cover only without ruining the head gasket?. Do I need to remove the motor mount to get access to the upper timing chain cover? I have tried many times to find out where the leak is coming from without any success. Any ideas??????
Thanks,


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

First thing would be to clean the engine bay by degreasing and pressure washing it. This way you can isolate the leak better. 
You do need to take the bracket off by the mount in order to pull the upper timing cover. If you don't have one already, I purchase the Haynes manual to guide you along the repair when you do find where the leak is.

Troy


----------



## termi678 (Feb 2, 2007)

Troy, thanks for the help. As soon as the weather gets better; i am going to clean the engine to see if i can find the oil leak.


----------

